# The Nagisa Auto BNR34



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Just shot this monster recently. 56 sec @ Tsukuba


















































This car is currently up for sale. For more info PM me.


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

This car is outta this world :'(


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

movie:

YouTube - Incar R34 GTR Skyline


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL....that video's impressive, car looks insane !

Nice pics too Dino :thumbsup:


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

DCD said:


> movie:
> 
> YouTube - Incar R34 GTR Skyline


Booooost :smokin: Excellent photos as always Dino


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice setting indoors. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

DCD said:


> movie:
> 
> YouTube - Incar R34 GTR Skyline


Lol @ the power FC - it looks like its holding on to the dash for dear life!! Maybe double sided tape isnt such a good idea in a car that oulls G's like that!

Butuz


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

i think i just wet myself- excellent pics dino keep it up


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Awesome pics as usual.

Who makes that LCD dash?


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome looking car....

But the noise is just something else!!!! I WANT ONE!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

That is amazing!

In my top 3 GTR's list......any chance of a wallpaper of the 1st or 2nd picture please?


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

erm OMFG :bowdown1: 56 is incredible :bowdown1:


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

Nice video! That is a great car, you captured it well!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Looks amazing......

Anyone know the spec?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Lamb said:


> Looks amazing......
> 
> Anyone know the spec?


Nissan Skyline R34 - Featured Imports - Import Tuner Magazine


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Noise is familiar, although my sequential whines a lot more than whatever they are using!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i don't think it would pass shaken easily - lol


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Great pics of an awesome looking machine.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

This has been a favourite of mine for a while now - I have pics of this car taken in 2004!!!!

I thought it was old hat so to speak


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

lovely beast! Amazed at how something with a T88 can get round the track so well!


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

56 Seconds is amazingly quick...What a car!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

DCD, your photos are getting better all the time. Beautiful stuff and a wild ride to say the least. Nice one!


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

WOW, 

Dino. Really nice lighting. I love these shots. 
I have seen many many pics of this car and these are THE best.

Russ. 

I see RE-Amemiya has your shots on their web site too.

BNR34 05'Spec || ƒfƒ‚ƒJ�[ -Demo Car- || ƒiƒMƒTƒI�[ƒgƒz�[ƒ€ƒy�[ƒW -nagisa auto-


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Brutally Stunningly beautiful pictures of this amazing GT-R.

That video redefines FAST! 

Lovin' it :smokin: 

Miguel.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks guys, your comments makes it worth while posting pix. But I'm afraid I'm not uploading hi-res wallpapers....As much as I'd love to do it I'm sure they would end up on the pages of Slick Magazine over in Ireland!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

DCD said:


> Thanks guys, your comments makes it worth while posting pix. But I'm afraid I'm not uploading hi-res wallpapers....As much as I'd love to do it I'm sure they would end up on the pages of Slick Magazine over in Ireland!


top job on the pics mate:smokin:, as always!

question:

have you made any pics of an R33 GTR?


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

coool pic's mate 

Thanks


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great stuff Dino 
Hope to read the article somewhere soon.


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

what gear is that ??


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

Beast


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

skyline_best said:


> what gear is that ??


1st, then 2nd, after that 3rd, 4th, maybe even 5th.
He goes back to 4th and 3rd a few times and then etc.... LOL


----------

